#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  I/O Parallelism in database management system free notes

## rakeshpatel00

In it simplest form, I/O parallelism refers to reducing the time  required to retrieve relations from disk by partitioning the relations  on multiple disks. The most common form of data partitioning in a  parallel database environment is horizontal partitioning. In *horizontal partitioning*,  the tuples of a relation are divided (or declustered) among many disks,  so that each tuple resides on one disk. Several partitioning strategies  have been proposed.





  Similar Threads: Intraoperation Parallelism in database management system free pdf Intraquery Parallelism in database management system free notes Interquery Parallelism in database management system free pdf Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes

----------


## manojkaushal23

nice pdf about DBMS read now.......this topic is very important.....give more detail about that????

----------


## akashram1

Database management system pdf is very useful. Please post more topics in DBMS.

----------

